
Autocomplete.js - expanded functions for efficient selections - lesterbuck
http://autocompletejs.com/
======
lesterbuck
Chris Oakman gave a talk to the houston.js group last month on his
implementation of an industrial strength autocomplete.js library. Several
groups at his company, PROS (<http://www.pros.com/>) were hitting the same
limitations in the available autocomplete libraries, so Chris wrote a new
library from scratch.

<http://oakmac.com/Introducing-AutoCompleteJS/slides.html>

------
chrisoakman
I wrote this component and if anyone has any questions or comments I'd be
happy to answer them :)

